# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Προβλημα χρονοκαθυστερησης help

## Σταύρος Απο

Χρονια πολλα και Χριστος ανεστη παιδια.Εχω αγορασει συγκεκριμενα αυτην εδω την πλακετα http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-Delay...-/230964055573  Οπως θα δειτε και στο βιντεακι την ιδια δουλεια θελω να κανω αλλα αντιστροφα.Δλδ την ωρα που αναβει το πρασινο λαμπακι να ενεργοποιείτε η συσκευη και την ωρα που αναβει το κοκκινο λαμπακι να σταματαει η συσκευη .Πραγματικα δεν μπορω να το κανω.Οντος μπορει να μην κανει αυτη την δουλεια που θελω αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να γινει? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFhPAb7JyM4#t=123

----------


## jonito2000

Χρονια πολλα! Θα τα βαλεις αναποδα απο αυτον. Το - sto com και το + στο CB που λεει η πλακετα, λογικα θα σου δουλεψει ετσι.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Χρονια πολλα! Θα τα βαλεις αναποδα απο αυτον. Το - sto com και το + στο CB που λεει η πλακετα, λογικα θα σου δουλεψει ετσι.



Οχι φιλε δεν δουλευει ουτε ετσι..

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Το μονο που καταφερα να κανω ειναι οταν δεν αναβει κανενα λαμπακι να δουλευει η συσκευη και οταν ενεργοποιω να αναβει το κοκκινο λαμπακι και να σταματαει η συσκευη

----------


## jonito2000

δεν εχει εξοδο NO και NC ?

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Οχι δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο..

----------


## balantis20

Θα χρειαστεί να παρεμβαλεις το ρελε σαν διακόπτη οποτε βαζεις τον θετικο πολο + στην COM και με αλλο ενα καλωδιο απο το CB θα πας στο φορτιο(πχ λεντακι κ.α).Το προβλημα σου ειναι στον χρονισμο,προφανως τωρα ειναι στην προεπιλογη των 0 sec. οποτε οταν εφαρμοζεις ταση το ρελε οπλιζει αμεσως και δεν κανει αυτο που θες....Γυρνα δεξιοστροφα με ενα μικρο κατσαβιδι τοσες στροφες οσες και τα δευτερολεπτα που θες να παραμεινει απενεργοποιημενο και αν εχεις συνδεσει σωστα το κυκλωμα οπως παραπανω θα σου δουλεψει.....Σε αλλη περιπτωση υπαρχει λειτουργικο προβλημα του κυκλωματος κατι οχι τοσο παραξενο αν αναλογιστει κανεις την ποιοτητα του κυκλωματος.....
T2G4_CXjBaXXXXXXXX_!!823413384.jpg

----------


## jonito2000

> δεν εχει εξοδο NO και NC ?







> Οχι δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο..



Προσπαθησε να το βρεις με ενα πολυμετρο..

----------


## vasilllis

> Χρονια πολλα και Χριστος ανεστη παιδια.Εχω αγορασει συγκεκριμενα αυτην εδω την πλακετα http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-Delay...-/230964055573  Οπως θα δειτε και στο βιντεακι την ιδια δουλεια θελω να κανω αλλα αντιστροφα.Δλδ την ωρα που αναβει το πρασινο λαμπακι να ενεργοποιείτε η συσκευη και την ωρα που αναβει το κοκκινο λαμπακι να σταματαει η συσκευη .Πραγματικα δεν μπορω να το κανω.Οντος μπορει να μην κανει αυτη την δουλεια που θελω αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να γινει? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFhPAb7JyM4#t=123



Χριστος ανεστη.θες delay off timer.Δεν κανει αυτος είναι delay turn on timer αυτος δηλαδή καθυστερηση στην ενεργοποιηση .

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Χριστος ανεστη.θες delay off timer.Δεν κανει αυτος είναι delay turn on timer αυτος δηλαδή καθυστερηση στην ενεργοποιηση .



Ωραία δλδ να ψαξω να βρω ενα ρελεδακι που σε κατασταση ηρεμιας να εχει ανοιχτη επαφη;

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Προσπαθησε να το βρεις με ενα πολυμετρο..



Τωρα καταλαβα τ ειπες εχει ναι, αλλα οταν το κυκλωμα ειναι εκτος λειτουργίας το ρελεδακι Εινα οπλισμενο και μολις το δωσω ταση μετραει ο χρονος και βγαινει εκτός.  αν κανω το αντιστροφο  σε κατασταση ηρεμιας δεν δουλευει  αλλα οταν το δωσω ταση μετραει ο χρονος  και μετα Δουλευει συνεχεια

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Καλημερα σας..Πρσπαθησα παλι συνδεοντας μονο ενα τροφοδοτικό.Πηρα το θετικο και το συνδεσα στο cb και το αρνητικο στο ck.Βαζω το θετικο καλωδιο της συσκευης στο com και το αρνητικο στο ck.Το μονο που καταφερα να κανω για να δουλεψει ετσι οπως θελω,αλλα παλι με προβλημα.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι οταν ενεργοποιητε αναβοσβηνη το κοκκινο(που κανονικα δεν επρεπε να το κανει αυτο)και ο χρονος μικραίνει κατα πολυ.Λογικα δημιουργείτε πτωση τασης στην πλακετα  :Confused1: IMG_20140405_161852.jpg

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

κανεις?? :Huh:

----------


## vasilllis

> κανεις??



Σταυρο αφου σου ειπα δεν κανει αυτό.Θες ένα τετοιο http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-1A-12VD...item27dd8f92ed

delay off που σημαινει το τροφοδοτείς με ταση αλλαζει κατασταση η επαφη ,κοβεις την ταση και μετα από τον ρυθμισμενο χρονο αλλαζει παλι κατασταση.
Προϋποθέτει ότι εχει μονιμη τροφοδοσια και ξεχωριστη εντολη.

----------

Σταύρος Απο (25-04-14)

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Σταυρο αφου σου ειπα δεν κανει αυτό.Θες ένα τετοιο http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-1A-12VD...item27dd8f92ed
> 
> delay off που σημαινει το τροφοδοτείς με ταση αλλαζει κατασταση η επαφη ,κοβεις την ταση και μετα από τον ρυθμισμενο χρονο αλλαζει παλι κατασταση.
> Προϋποθέτει ότι εχει μονιμη τροφοδοσια και ξεχωριστη εντολη.



ok το καταλαβα .Επειδη ομως δεν θελω να βαλω τοσο ογκώδες εχω βρει αυτο εδω κανει την ίδια δουλεια? http://www.ebay.com/itm/1CH-DC-12V-d...item3a8f386df7

----------


## vasilllis

> ok το καταλαβα .Επειδη ομως δεν θελω να βαλω τοσο ογκώδες εχω βρει αυτο εδω κανει την ίδια δουλεια? http://www.ebay.com/itm/1CH-DC-12V-d...item3a8f386df7



Κανει,αρκει να προσεξεις οτι θελει ταση λειτουργιας για να μετρησει χρονοκαθυστερηση(δεν εχει δηλαδή ξεχωριστη τροφοδοσια)

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Κανει,αρκει να προσεξεις οτι θελει ταση λειτουργιας για να μετρησει χρονοκαθυστερηση(δεν εχει δηλαδή ξεχωριστη τροφοδοσια)



δηλαδη οπως αυτο που εχω δειξει πιο πανω.Ενα τροφοδοτικό για την ενεργοποίηση  του ρελε και ενα αλλο τροφοδοτικό που θα ειναι σε αναμονη μεχρι να δωσει την εντολη το ρελε σωστα?

----------


## vasilllis

> δηλαδη οπως αυτο που εχω δειξει πιο πανω.Ενα τροφοδοτικό για την ενεργοποίηση  του ρελε και ενα αλλο τροφοδοτικό που θα ειναι σε αναμονη μεχρι να δωσει την εντολη το ρελε σωστα?



 :Confused1:   ναι.
το reset ,για να ξαναρχισει παλι η μετρηση γινεται αφαιρωντας την τροφοδοσια του.Μαλλον γινεται με ενα τροφοδοτικο δινοντας τροφοδοσια στην πλακετα και εκει που θες να τροφοδοτησεις παρεμβαλοντας το χρονικο.
Εσυ θες να μετραει συνεχεια καποιο χρονο? (σαν φλασερ?) τι ακριβως θες να κανεις?

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> ναι.
> το reset ,για να ξαναρχισει παλι η μετρηση γινεται αφαιρωντας την τροφοδοσια του.Μαλλον γινεται με ενα τροφοδοτικο δινοντας τροφοδοσια στην πλακετα και εκει που θες να τροφοδοτησεις παρεμβαλοντας το χρονικο.
> Εσυ θες να μετραει συνεχεια καποιο χρονο? (σαν φλασερ?) τι ακριβως θες να κανεις?



Λοπον καλημερα φιλε Βασιλη. Εχω ενα χρονοδιακοπτη ο οποιος μετραει το λιγοτερο ενα λεπτο.Εγω θελω ομως να μετραει και δευτερελεπτα, γιαυτο θελω να βαλω αυτη την πλακετα πχ.μολις ενεργοποιητε ο χρονοδιακοπτης να δινει εντολη στην χρονοκαθυστερηση ωστε να δουλευει το μοτερακι μου για 10" δευτερολεπτα και μετα να σταματαει.Αυτο το θελω για 2-3 φορες την ημερα

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί λες ότι δεν σου έκανε το on delay. Από την έξοδο του χρονοδιακόπτη θα έδινες στο χρονικό και από την κλειστή επαφή του χρονικού στο μοτέρ. Απλό δεν είναι;

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί λες ότι δεν σου έκανε το on delay. Από την έξοδο του χρονοδιακόπτη θα έδινες στο χρονικό και από την κλειστή επαφή του χρονικού στο μοτέρ. Απλό δεν είναι;



Οχι δεν ειναι τοσο απλο γιατι η συγκεκριμένη πλακετα δεν το κανει αυτο 
Που λες.

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ γιατί βλέπω ότι το κάνει; Στην πλακέτα αυτή μόλις δώσεις τροφοδοσία το ρελέ είναι απενεργοποιημένο και ενεργοποιείται μετά από την παρέλευση του χρόνου που έχεις ρυθμίσει. Έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Εγώ γιατί βλέπω ότι το κάνει; Στην πλακέτα αυτή μόλις δώσεις τροφοδοσία το ρελέ είναι απενεργοποιημένο και ενεργοποιείται μετά από την παρέλευση του χρόνου που έχεις ρυθμίσει. Έτσι δεν είναι;



εχει 2 λειτουργιες 1η οταν δεν αναβει κανενα λαμπακι  δινει συνεχεια ρευμα και δουλέυει το μοτερακι οταν ομως αναψει το λαμπακι μετραει ο προκαθορισμενος χρονος και βγαινει εκτός  και 2η λειτουργια ειναι οπως το βιντεακι που εχω ανεβασει

----------


## FILMAN

> οταν δεν αναβει κανενα λαμπακι  δινει συνεχεια ρευμα και δουλέυει το μοτερακι οταν ομως αναψει το λαμπακι μετραει ο προκαθορισμενος χρονος και βγαινει εκτός



Άρα λοιπόν σου κάνει απλώς εσύ το σύνδεσες λάθος. Την τροφοδοσία για το μοτεράκι πρέπει να την πάρεις βέβαια *μετά* το χρονοδιακόπτη και όχι πριν έτσι όπως και έκανες.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

μετα την περνω ..μην κοιτας την φωτο που εχω ανεβασει..Εκανα πατεντα.

----------


## FILMAN

Ε τότε πώς γίνεται να δουλεύει το μοτεράκι χωρίς να τροφοδοτείται η πλακέτα του χρονικού;

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

[QUOTE=FILMAN;652519]Ε τότε πώς γίνεται να δουλεύει το μοτεράκι χωρίς να τροφοδοτείται η πλακέτα του χρονικού;[/ QUOTE]
Γιατι εχω 2 τροφοδοτικα ενα πριν και ενα μετα  και οταν δεν ειναι σε λειτουργια η πλακετα εχει κλειστει επσφη και δινει συνεχεια ρευμα απο το δευτερο τροφοδοτικο

----------


## vasilllis

> εχει 2 λειτουργιες 1η οταν δεν αναβει κανενα λαμπακι  δινει συνεχεια ρευμα και δουλέυει το μοτερακι οταν ομως αναψει το λαμπακι μετραει ο προκαθορισμενος χρονος και βγαινει εκτός  και 2η λειτουργια ειναι οπως το βιντεακι που εχω ανεβασει



θα παρεις μια NO τον χρονοδιακοπτη και μια ΝC απο το χρονικο που εχεις και θα τα συνδεσεις σε σειρα...δεν θες τιποτα αλλο .

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> θα παρεις μια NO τον χρονοδιακοπτη και μια ΝC απο το χρονικο που εχεις και θα τα συνδεσεις σε σειρα...δεν θες τιποτα αλλο .



Δλδ μπορείς να μου το εξηγησεις καλυτερα βασιλη και πως θα δουλευει ετσι οπως τ λες;; ευχαριστώ!

----------


## FILMAN

> θα παρεις μια NO τον χρονοδιακοπτη και μια ΝC απο το χρονικο που εχεις και θα τα συνδεσεις σε σειρα...δεν θες τιποτα αλλο .



Όχι, πρέπει να περνάει και την τροφοδοσία του χρονικού από τον χρονοδιακόπτη...

Σταύρο. γιατί δύο τροφοδοτικά; Πραγματικά δεν σε καταλαβαίνω. Σου είπα πριν να πάρεις τροφοδοσία για το μοτεράκι μετά τον χρονοδιακόπτη και μου είπες πως αυτό έκανες και δεν δούλεψε, τώρα μου λες ότι το δεύτερο τροφοδοτικό έχει συνέχεια παροχή όταν δεν τροφοδοτείται το χρονικό. Ε, τότε πώς πήρες τροφοδοσία μετά τον χρονοδιακόπτη;

Για να ξεμπερδεύεις λοιπόν πες μας τι χρονοδιακόπτης είναι αυτός που έχεις, δουλεύει με 220V ή με κάτι άλλο, και επίσης πόσα V είναι το μοτεράκι και τι τροφοδοτικά είναι αυτά τα δύο που λες ότι έχεις. Είναι πολύ απλό αυτό που θες να κάνεις και το έχεις μπερδέψει πολύ.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Όχι, πρέπει να περνάει και την τροφοδοσία του χρονικού από τον χρονοδιακόπτη...
> 
> Σταύρο. γιατί δύο τροφοδοτικά; Πραγματικά δεν σε καταλαβαίνω. Σου είπα πριν να πάρεις τροφοδοσία για το μοτεράκι μετά τον χρονοδιακόπτη και μου είπες πως αυτό έκανες και δεν δούλεψε, τώρα μου λες ότι το δεύτερο τροφοδοτικό έχει συνέχεια παροχή όταν δεν τροφοδοτείται το χρονικό. Ε, τότε πώς πήρες τροφοδοσία μετά τον χρονοδιακόπτη;
> 
> Για να ξεμπερδεύεις λοιπόν πες μας τι χρονοδιακόπτης είναι αυτός που έχεις, δουλεύει με 220V ή με κάτι άλλο, και επίσης πόσα V είναι το μοτεράκι και τι τροφοδοτικά είναι αυτά τα δύο που λες ότι έχεις. Είναι πολύ απλό αυτό που θες να κάνεις και το έχεις μπερδέψει πολύ.



Ας τα παρουμε απο την αρχη η πλακετα αυτη λειτουργει κανονικα με δυο τροφοδοτικα στα 12V ενα στην αρχη που ενεργοποιει  τ ρελε και ενα που ειναι σε αναμονη για το μοτερακι.Εγω πριν την πλακετα εχω αυτο το χρονοδιακοπτη http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC12V-Digita...-/161278206599 .Αυτος ο χρονοδιακοπτης μπορει να ενεργοποιηθει για ελαχιστο χρονο 1' .1' για εμενα ειναι παρα πολυ γι'αυτο βαζω την πλακετα ωστε με το που ενεργοποιηθει η πλακετα να δινει εντολη στο μοτερακι για 10" και μετα να σταματα αυτο θελω και δεν γινεται..Η συγκεκριμενη πλακετα οπως προειπα λειτουργει στη μια περιπτωση συνεχεια γιατι εχει κλειστει επαφη στην εξοδο και δουλευει το μοτερακι και μολις του δωσω ταση απο τ πρωτο τροφοδοτικο μετραει 10" και σταματαει.Και η αλλη περιπτωση ενεργοποιητε η πλακετα οταν το δώσω ταση απο το πρωτο τροφοδοτικο και μολις μετρησει 10" ξεκιναει το μοτερακι και δουλευει συνεχεια

----------


## vasilllis

> Ας τα παρουμε απο την αρχη η πλακετα αυτη λειτουργει κανονικα με δυο τροφοδοτικα στα 12V ενα στην αρχη που ενεργοποιει  τ ρελε και ενα που ειναι σε αναμονη για το μοτερακι.Εγω πριν την πλακετα εχω αυτο το χρονοδιακοπτη http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC12V-Digita...-/161278206599 .Αυτος ο χρονοδιακοπτης μπορει να ενεργοποιηθει για ελαχιστο χρονο 1' .1' για εμενα ειναι παρα πολυ γι'αυτο βαζω την πλακετα ωστε με το που ενεργοποιηθει η πλακετα να δινει εντολη στο μοτερακι για 10" και μετα να σταματα αυτο θελω και δεν γινεται..Η συγκεκριμενη πλακετα οπως προειπα λειτουργει στη μια περιπτωση συνεχεια γιατι εχει κλειστει επαφη στην εξοδο και δουλευει το μοτερακι και μολις του δωσω ταση απο τ πρωτο τροφοδοτικο μετραει 10" και σταματαει.Και η αλλη περιπτωση ενεργοποιητε η πλακετα οταν το δώσω ταση απο το πρωτο τροφοδοτικο και μολις μετρησει 10" ξεκιναει το μοτερακι και δουλευει συνεχεια



ακου πως θα το κανεις με ενα τροφοδοτικο.Δινεις - στον χρονοδιακοπτη ,χρονικο και μοτερ.
+ στον χρονοδιακοπτη και στην επαφη του com.Η αλλη επαφη του χρονοδιακοπτη παει τροφοδοσια χρονικου και επαφη com αυτου.Τελος η ΝC επαφη του χρονικου παει μοτερ.Ετσι ο χρονοδιακοπτης δινει εξοδο για 1 λεπτο,το μοτερ δουλευει μεχρι το χρονικο μετα απο 10 δευτ.να κλεισει.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Καλημερα μπορεις να μου το σχεδιασεις σε ενα χαρτι  και να το ανεβασεις ?Ελπιζω να μην σε βαζω σε δυσκολία ευχαριστω!οσο για την χρονοκαθυστερηση δεν εχει NC..Oi επαφες που εχει ειναι οι εξης εισοδο + vcc & -GND.σΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΕΧΩ cb  com ck

----------


## vasilllis

θα παρεις την com kai μια απο τις δυο ck η cb(δεν καταλαβαινω τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης),μετρα με ενα πολυμετρο στο buzzer ,να κλεινει κυκλωμα .

ΥΓ το σχεδιο το εκανα αλλα δεν μπορω να το ανεβασω.

----------


## FILMAN

Σταύρο αυτό που σου λέει ο Βασίλης είναι. Εκεί που σου δούλευε χωρίς να τροφοδοτείται το χρονικό τώρα δεν θα σου δουλεύει διότι θα πάρεις τροφοδοσία για το μοτέρ μέσω του χρονικού και μέσω του χρονοδιακόπτη μαζί και όχι μόνο μέσω του χρονικού όπως το έκανες εσύ.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

sorry Βασιλη αλλα δεν το καταλαβα αυτο εκανα εγω και με δουλευει αλλα μικραίνει ο χρονος καθυστερησεις και τρεμοπαιζουν τα λαμπακια.Αυτο που καταφερα για να αποφυγω ολα αυτα,εβαλα στην εισοδο της χρονοκαθυστερησεις εναν πυκνωτη  IMG_20140429_173828.jpgΤο ανεβασμα φωτογραφιας ειναι πολυ ευκολο εκει που εχει το εικονιδιο(σαν φωτογραφια) απο την δεξια πλευρα πατας και επιλεγεις απο τον υπολογιστη σου την φωτο και κανεις Upload (κατω απο εκει που λεει επιλογη αρχειου)

----------


## MAIKLKF

Σταύρο καλησπέρα είναι πολλή απλό και πολλή σωστά το ανάφερε ο Φίλιππος (filman) αυτό που θές είναι να ενεργοποιείτε το μοτέρ για τον χρόνο που επιλέγεις πχ. 4'' και επίσεις  το λαμπάκι στον ίδιο χρόνο χρώματος Α και όταν τελειώνει ο χρόνος να διακόπτη το μοτέρ και το led και να ανάβει το χρώμα Β
Σωστά

Αν Είναι έτσι τότε 1) απομονώνεις των οπλισμό του χρονοδιακόπτη απο το 2 πιν του 555 2) τροφοδοτείς  τον ενα πόλο απο την τροφοδοσία απευθείας στο μοτέρ και τον άλλο μέσω ΝΟ επαφής και έτσι τροφοδοτούμε το κύκλωμα με τάση και δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα 
τα led τα συνδέουμε έτσι ώστε να μας παρέχουν την ένδειξη λειτουργίας

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Κατι καταφερα εκανα αυτο που με ειπς ο Βασιλης. οπως ειπα εβαλα τον πυκνωτη στην εισοδο της χρονοκαθυστερησης και μια διοδο στην εξοδο της χρονοκαθυστερησης που παει για το μοτερ.Δουλευει μια χαρα στον χρονο που θελω. Την διοδο την εβαλα στο τελος γιατι τρεμοπαιζε το ρελε και τα λαμπακια,επισης  δεν ανοιγε την επαφη για να βγει εκτος το μοτερ τωρα τρεμοπαιζει κλασματα του δευτερελεπτου :Lol:

----------


## vasilllis

> Κατι καταφερα εκανα αυτο που με ειπς ο Βασιλης. οπως ειπα εβαλα τον πυκνωτη στην εισοδο της χρονοκαθυστερησης και μια διοδο στην εξοδο της χρονοκαθυστερησης που παει για το μοτερ.Δουλευει μια χαρα στον χρονο που θελω. Την διοδο την εβαλα στο τελος γιατι τρεμοπαιζε το ρελε και τα λαμπακια,επισης  δεν ανοιγε την επαφη για να βγει εκτος το μοτερ τωρα τρεμοπαιζει κλασματα του δευτερελεπτου



το κουρασαμε.Καταρχην στο σχεδιακι που ανεβασες δεν εχεις παρει την επαφη του χρονοδιακοπτη αλλα απο την τροφοδοσια,οποτε διορθωσε το.Προφανως τα προβληματα που κανει ειναι λογω πτωσης τασης,οποτε για να το διορθωσεις ,αφου εχεις κιολας το δευτερο τροφοδοτικο ριξε το δευτερο τροφοδοτικο στην επαφη CB του χρονικου και δωσε το - στο μοτερ.

----------


## FILMAN

> sorry Βασιλη αλλα δεν το καταλαβα αυτο εκανα εγω και με δουλευει αλλα μικραίνει ο χρονος καθυστερησεις και τρεμοπαιζουν τα λαμπακια.Αυτο που καταφερα για να αποφυγω ολα αυτα,εβαλα στην εισοδο της χρονοκαθυστερησεις εναν πυκνωτη  IMG_20140429_173828.jpgΤο ανεβασμα φωτογραφιας ειναι πολυ ευκολο εκει που εχει το εικονιδιο(σαν φωτογραφια) απο την δεξια πλευρα πατας και επιλεγεις απο τον υπολογιστη σου την φωτο και κανεις Upload (κατω απο εκει που λεει επιλογη αρχειου)



Έτσι είναι σωστό. Το πρόβλημα που σου κάνει το κάνει γιατί το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι μικρό για το μοτέρ που θες να τροφοδοτήσεις. Με ένα πιο ισχυρό τροφοδοτικό θα δουλέψει ρολόι.

----------

